# Disadvantages of buying a Marriott week from a third party



## Dave M (Jun 10, 2005)

*I have copied (and edited slightly) the following discussion from the old TUG BBS*

--------------------------------------------------

Sierrajean

TUG Member 
Posts: 7
From: Reno, NV
Registered: May 2005 
posted 05-24-2005 10:45

We're getting ready to buy a resale 2 bdrm Gold week at Marriott Summit Watch. Does anyone know how I find out what Marriott rules & benefits are and if they're different for "outside resales". 

I also heard that Marriott pays for II membership - is this included in your MF?

------------------------------------------------------------

Dave M
Administrator 
TUG Member 
Posts: 6764
From: Boston, MA
Registered: Dec 2000 
posted 05-24-2005 11:26

I'll leave the second question for someone else. 

One easy way to find out about most of the rules and benefits is to go to Marriott's timeshare website, www.vacationclub.com . Click on "Help" and study everything you can. 

For starters, 

Purchasing from other than Marriott, you will be entitled to all of the benefits and be subject to all of the rules as those who purchased from Marriott, *except* that you won't have the opportunity to trade the use of your week in selected years for Marriott Rewards points.
You can make a reservation for your floating week as early as one year prior to the weekend of your planned check-in. If you buy a second Marriott timeshare, you can make reservations up to 13 months in advance if you reserve both timeshares for the same week or concurrent weeks.
You can see what weeks your Gold "season" includes by going to the page (at the same link) for Summit Watch and scrolling down to "Calendars".
You can reserve a week only in your season. If you want to reserve a week in a different season, you must request an exchange through II.
Because you own a floating week, there will be a fair amount of competition for the best Gold season weeks. Many owners will want just a few weeks. Thus, the July weeks are likely to be more difficult to reserve than the September weeks. Don't buy if you must have a specific week each year.
If you request an exchange to another Marriott (handled by a special Marriott desk at II), you and other Marriott owners will be able to confirm an exchange for up to 24 days prior to any non-Marriott owner having a chance at confirming the available week that you want.
If you decide to rent your week, you can rent it yourself or list your week through Marriott - which takes a hefty commission (35%-50%, depending on the resort) and a daily tidy fee. To go through Marriott, you must list your entire week; you can't lock it off and list only a portion with Marriott.
If you need extra days at a Marriott timeshare, you can rent them from Marriott, getting a 25% discount as an owner and an additional 10% discount with the Marriott Visa credit card. The discounts are subject to capacity controls, but can usually be confirmed online at the Marriott.com site.
Once you become an owner, you can get answers to any questions from Marriott Owner Services. You don't have to be an owner to get answers here.  

--------------------------------------------------------

Sierrajean

TUG Member 
Posts: 7
From: Reno, NV
Registered: May 2005 
posted 05-24-2005 11:35

Thanks so much! You've answered many of my concerns!

---------------------------------------------------------

2hokies

TUG Member 
Posts: 77
From: Virginia Owner: Marriott's Grande Vista, Marriott's Ocean Pointe
Registered: Mar 2005 
posted 05-24-2005 11:39

I think that Marriott will only pay for II membership if you buy directly from them. Even then, they only pay for the first year, then it's up to you to maintain your own membership.

--------------------------------------------------------

dhorlo

Non Member 
Posts: 2
From: Denver,CO
Registered: May 2005 
posted 05-24-2005 14:04

…can you buy a resale from Marriott [and have the points trading option]? If so, How?

----------------------------------------------------------

Dave M
Administrator 
TUG Member 
Posts: 6764
From: Boston, MA
Registered: Dec 2000 
posted 05-24-2005 19:07

If you buy a resale from other than Marriott, you don't get to trade for points. However,.... 

Normally, if you buy a resale week from Marriott, you'll have the option of trading your week for points every year or every other year, depending on the resort. You might even get a bundle of points as an incentive for purchasing, depending on the season and the resort. Be sure to ask if you talk to telesales.

Call 866-468-2447. Marriott will take it from there without pressuring you.


----------

